# TODAY on RO



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 8, 2008)

[align=center]
*TODAY ON RO*[/align]




[align=center]Monday, December 8, 2008[/align]



[align=center]Congratulations to *Becca* on her successful audition!







And to *lemon,* whose doe had 4 kits!
*TheTurtle* found a foster doe for orphaned kits! [/align]



[align=center]




[/align]





[align=center]*Lizbuns* shows us that *Smokey* is enjoying his first Christmas tree!
[/align]




[align=center]




_MY_ little *Teresa* (ok she really belongs to* JadeIcing*) was doing a bit of redecorating yesterday![/align]
[align=center]Here's the link (it won't let me attach it for some reason in the sentence!)[/align]
[align=center]http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=41789&forum_id=1[/align]
[align=center]:inlove:

[/align]



[align=center]While *Monsters *is using *Fluffy* as a pillow? Bed? Step stool?

[/align]



[align=center]



[/align]



[align=center]*Amy27 *would like you to describe good quality hay?


[/align]



[align=center]





[/align]



[align=center]We have a question regarding fleas in the infirmary.
[/align]




[align=center]






[/align]



[align=center]What's wrong with these babies' eyes?
[/align]



[align=center]:huh[/align]



[align=center]*Sabine *is concerned because her new girl is shaking.

[/align]



[align=center]

[/align]


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 8, 2008)

It is also my 20th birthday today :biggrin2:.


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks, Ali,for including my little girl, Teresa! 

_(bo runs giggling out of the thread after changing Ali's post!)_

_(chases bo after correcting her post)_

_(fixes the thread again!)
_






[align=center]*HAPPY BIRTHDAY Amy!*[/align]


----------



## RexyRex (Dec 8, 2008)

It's my birthday too....I'm 27 today :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Dec 8, 2008)

[align=center]*HAPPY BIRTHDAY AMY and REXYREX!!! *[/align]
[align=center]*I hope you have a wonderful day! *[/align]
[align=center]



[/align]
*Sorry I can't access the calendar and missed them! I knew someone's was today tho! I'm so glad you posted it! *


----------



## mouse_chalk (Dec 8, 2008)

[align=center]*HAPPY BIRTHDAY AMY and REXYREX!!!! 
arty:
*[/align]


----------



## Becca (Dec 8, 2008)

[align=center]HAVE A GREAT BIRTHDAY 
AMY AND REXYREX!
arty: 
[/align]


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 8, 2008)

Hoppy Birthday Amy and RexyRex!!


----------



## BSAR (Dec 9, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AMY AND REXYREX!!



arty:


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 9, 2008)

Thank you for the "happy birthday!"s and happy birthday to you, too, rexyrex :biggrin2:!


I had a good day, just normal, really. I went to work, then went out to dinner with Ryan at a new place (that was terrible), then went and got my hair cut and colored at the beauty college...which took 2 hours :shock:!


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm back babey!!!:biggrin2:I lost my internet connection over a week ago and it has been driving me crazy!ullhair: Now I need to go catch up on threads...


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 9, 2008)

*Bunnys_rule63 wrote: *


> I lost my internet connection over a week ago and it has been driving me crazy!ullhair:


Welcome back! :welcome2

I would of been lost if I was off for that long. 
Last week I couldn't get on the forum in the afternoon and night, so I emailed Jan and called her on the phone. :blushan:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Dec 9, 2008)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Thank you for the "happy birthday!"s and happy birthday to you, too, rexyrex :biggrin2:!


Happy Birthday Amy! No new camera?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Dec 9, 2008)

Wow. My bunnies were mentioned. COOL


----------



## undergunfire (Dec 10, 2008)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Thank you for the "happy birthday!"s and happy birthday to you, too, rexyrex :biggrin2:!
> ...



Thank you :biggrin2:!!!


Not yet . I need to save up for it. I am hoping to sneak some money out of tax returns and the *hopefully we get it* stimulus checks . I keep seeing the commercials for the Canon Rebel Xsi and it makes me sooo sad, lol!


----------



## RexyRex (Dec 11, 2008)

Whoops...didn't check this again :embarrassed: Thank you for the Happy Birthdays everyone! Happy B-day to you too Amy! Did you do anything special? I went out with friends to watch Carolina beat Tampa (woot woot!!) and drank too much beer. Tuesday was no fun at work.


----------

